# A double rainbow



## Turtle Guru (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 9, 2011)

That beautiful


----------



## jackrat (Sep 9, 2011)

What does it mean!??


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooh Double Rainbow!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

Now that is cool...


----------



## Josh (Sep 9, 2011)

Great shot!

Lol jackrat!


----------



## Edna (Sep 9, 2011)

jackrat said:


> What does it mean!??


LOL That is funniest viral video ever!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 9, 2011)

jackrat said:


> What does it mean!??



i know that a single rainbow means the the LORD Promised that HE wont flood the earth again. So i dont know what it means but it is cool.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 9, 2011)

Double rainbow! All the way across the sky?



Edna said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > What does it mean!??
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

It means Mother Nature is working over time.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 9, 2011)

It means two pots of gold!!!!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 10, 2011)

Woaaah! All the way (? Maybe?? )


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol thanks guys for all the posts


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

On a personal side note: I consider double rainbows to be double the luck. My hubby, Jeff, saw a double rainbow on our way home from his Granddaughter's and decided it was a sign to propose to me.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Double rainbow! All the way across the sky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I seen what you were talking about. Now that the way to experience a double rainbow.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow that's very cool and unique I have never heard of some one do that I would Thank the LORD and that was neat jaqui


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2011)




----------

